# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Hi, I am new to both this site and the slavic languages.

## mrmaps

Spanish is my native tongue, and I speak it as fluently as I do my English. 
I decided to learn Russian because I love its sound. I'm not really partial to the romance languages as they are too smooth and flowing, while the Slavic and Germanic languages are rough and sound forceful (which I love). I also like that it can be used in several different areas around Eurasia and I am simply in love with their culture.  
Long story short, I'm starting fresh in the language. So far I have the complete course on Rosetta and Pimsleur, but I don't know which ones to use or how to go about doing it. I am currently looking for a copy of New Penguin as I see it is often suggested.  
I am very excited about it and plan on posting daily updates on my progression (is there a specific forum for this?). When I start something, I never quit, so I promise you that in 6 months, I will be at least conversational. Any tips/suggestions would be much appreciated.  
Alright, thats it for now. Hope to hear from you guys soon. 
EDIT: 
I just found this (http://www.freelanguagecourses.com/lang ... course-51/). Is it a good source to use?

----------


## starrysky

Welcome to Russian and MasterRussian, mrmaps!   ::   
Good luck to you with your studies. Feel free to ask any questions.   

> I am very excited about it and plan on posting daily updates on my progression

 I think it's better to say progress, isn't it?   ::

----------


## Wowik

¡Hola, mrmaps!

----------


## danova

Welcome to Russian and MasterRussian, mrmaps!

----------

